# FK High Tec CC Sport Suspension Kit



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Suspension/Suspension_Kits/ES2162477/

Does anyone know if this is a good kit to mount. I know it cannot be a good alternative to the Koni's or Bilstein options, but I'm not looking to track the car, I just want the look and a little better ride. I also have a set of B&G sport springs can I swap those in? Opinions wanted:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks neat wonder if these are another reaceland success companies


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

I hate to say they are of bad quality based on price alone. They are a good deal. And seems to be well machined based on the pictures. But yea I wouldn't know how good these are. Seem like a good alternative to springs alone.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Daze513 said:


> I hate to say they are of bad quality based on price alone. They are a good deal. And seems to be well machined based on the pictures. But yea I wouldn't know how good these are. Seem like a good alternative to springs alone.


Oh jesus here we go. You get what you pay for. These things could be nearly as good as the bigger brands for around the same price for all you know dude. Like i said look at companies like raceland who have a decent cheap full coilover and its priced right around 300 bucks.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Oh jesus here we go. You get what you pay for. These things could be nearly as good as the bigger brands for around the same price for all you know dude. Like i said look at companies like raceland who have a decent cheap full coilover and its priced right around 300 bucks.


Yea bro I know that's what I'm saying. I never said they were bad. I just said I didn't know how these are. Based on the pics they look good, and like you said, for all you or I know they can be as good as the more expensive companies. however, like you also said you get what you pay for, and there must be a reason why these can be so much cheaper than the other bigger brands. I like that they are all painted and well finished so It definitely says something about the product. if I weren't happy with my ride now, these would be an option, being that they are so closely priced to springs only. 

Oh and don't bring Jesus into this... He doesn't drive so he won't have an opinion on this


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Daze513 said:


> there must be a reason why these can be so much cheaper than the other bigger brands


They might just be the "cats meow," but I am not going to be the guinea pig! For me, all it will take is some good reviews, but until then I like the comfort of having reviews to make an informed purchasing decision.

eace:


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

jspirate said:


> They might just be the "cats meow," but I am not going to be the guinea pig! For me, all it will take is some good reviews, but until then I like the comfort of having reviews to make an informed purchasing decision.
> 
> eace:


agreed.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Think I will just save up and get the R32 shocks. ECS just dropped the price and I know they work with my springs.


Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

HunterRose said:


> Think I will just save up and get the R32 shocks. ECS just dropped the price and I know they work with my springs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch


What combo are you thinking of using? The r32 shocks and what springs?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I had them on my mk5 jetta. Not bad.... not koni, but not bad. 

They have a full warranty for 2 years, Which I used due to a blown strut.. they replaced it in 2 days free of charge. 

Overall, a good investment for the money.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

I'm still riding on MKV FK Highsports, no helpers 10ish threads up front, collars in back almost all the way down and they ride GREAT! I've always been a huge FK fan, but i've no experience with this kit. I'd personally grab a set of coils to dial in the height as i've seen far too many cup kits and springs on the CC that BARELY result in any sort of "appealing" drop.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Daze513 said:


> What combo are you thinking of using? The r32 shocks and what springs?


B&G springs. I know there are a few folks here running them. I just don't want to put anything on the car and they settle to a height that may be uncomfortable for where I live. The FKs looked like a good possibility, but I can't seem to find anyone that has used these on the CC.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

:thumbdown:


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

Ah, the usual CC forum bs. FK is a great company and is quite reputable. I had the kit on my MK4 and it's excellent quality. I have one now for MKV but haven't installed it yet. The drop is 2.5" front and 1.5" rear. 

CC U L8TR can CC me ltr.


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

yea man nothing wrong with FKs


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

But it sounds like the drop will be significant. I'm looking for maybe an 1" 1.5 inch drop.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I bet the shocks are made by Sachs, and maybe custom valved for FK.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

HunterRose said:


> But it sounds like the drop will be significant. I'm looking for maybe an 1" 1.5 inch drop.


I think you are misunderstanding just a bit. 

FK's can adjust to just around stock height of desired. They can also go as low as laying subframe if you remove the helpers. 

For example, i had my mkv slammed on FK's last year... 

wide by doqfastlane, on Flickr
-
Had a warrenty issue, and I was able to raise her up back to stock height when I brought it in for service. 
Hope that helps you out


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

DOQ fastlane said:


> I think you are misunderstanding just a bit.
> 
> FK's can adjust to just around stock height of desired. They can also go as low as laying subframe if you remove the helpers.
> 
> ...


I don't think these are adjustable but I'll look into it some more.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

FKs are a top quality German brand and are pretty good about warranty if need be. I would trust them up there with Koni and Bilstein. The ride may be a bit rougher but they will get the job done.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

The ones pictured by the OP are not adjustable. Why all this talk of adjustment? The FK coilovers are ~$900. Please dont assume you will get adjustability from the ones pictured above.

Im not saying this do be a [email protected] to anyone on this forum, just trying to clarify the convo.


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

Those are not coil overs. they are a spring / strut combo :facepalm:

Fk are good quality and make entry level to more expensive stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll probably be ordering this set over the weekend, will report back with details on install, etc. if I do.

Edited to add - Ordered them today actually, will be having the install done @ RAI unless someone recommends otherwise.


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

DirrrtyMKV said:


> I'll probably be ordering this set over the weekend, will report back with details on install, etc. if I do.
> 
> Edited to add - Ordered them today actually, will be having the install done @ RAI unless someone recommends otherwise.


I just looked it said special order eta may 20th...? When iis yours supose to arrive?


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

PandaCC said:


> I just looked it said special order eta may 20th...? When iis yours supose to arrive?


I received shipping confirmation this morning with tracking.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

DirrrtyMKV said:


> I received shipping confirmation this morning with tracking.


Anxious to see these installed. Keep us posted! Would love to know what kind of drop and ride quality you get. :thumbup:


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Ween2010 said:


> Anxious to see these installed. Keep us posted! Would love to know what kind of drop and ride quality you get. :thumbup:


Ditto! Getting my tires mounted this weekend!!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Im interested in the ride of these as well. I thought I could just leave this car alone and spend my tinker money on my BMW but for this price, I gotta hear what the community thinks about these.


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

Everything arrived today. Working out details to get them installed this weekend.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

DirrrtyMKV said:


> Everything arrived today. Working out details to get them installed this weekend.


Would be cool to see before and after shots of measurement from floor to fender before and after. Interested in total drop.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

DirrrtyMKV said:


> Everything arrived today. Working out details to get them installed this weekend.


Did you get it installed?


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

Beastmobile said:


> Did you get it installed?


No, we made an attempt tonight and the strut bearings don't fit with the springs included in the kit. Awaiting a response from ECS and FK on Monday.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Yeah I don't know what is wrong with them but they are DEFINITELY not right.

Strut bearing sitting partially in:



















Here you can see how much it is off before it would fit correctly. At least 1/2"










Notice where the strut bearing hits the spring about half way:











Yes it's really this far off:











It almost seems like they didn't cut the last little coil piece short enough or they twisted it to tightly.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

That' really looks bad. Let us know what ECS says.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dumb question, are you sure the springs you are using are the front springs? I believe on their website they say that the rear springs may be put on struts for shipping purposes... Im sure you are using the right spring, but one can only hope the product isnt that bad.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

The smaller tighter wound spring is for the rear. There is absolutely NO WAY the strut bearing would have even come close to fitting in that.

Other weird thing is that the FK springs are actually TALLER than the OEM springs


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

rabriolet said:


> The smaller tighter wound spring is for the rear. There is absolutely NO WAY the strut bearing would have even come close to fitting in that.
> 
> Other weird thing is that the FK springs are actually TALLER than the OEM springs


I actually think Turb02 may be right on that. The spacing between the coils looks pretty decent in his pics which would be the rears. 

The height of the spring wont have anything to do with how low it goes.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Update? Did this get resolved? have you installed them? Hows the ride?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Veedubin02 said:


> I actually think Turb02 may be right on that. The spacing between the coils looks pretty decent in his pics which would be the rears.
> 
> The height of the spring wont have anything to do with how low it goes.




The tighter wound spring goes in the rear, the larger wound goes in the front. Trust me, I know what I'm doing.

Besides just for the hell of it I tried sitting the strut bearing into the tighter wound spring and it didn't fit.

The product is defective.


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

The kit was returned to ECS and they are issuing a refund.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Did ECS offer to ship different springs to fix the problem? Or did they just say to ship 'em back for a refund?


----------



## DirrrtyMKV (Apr 1, 2009)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks for the update. Did ECS offer to ship different springs to fix the problem? Or did they just say to ship 'em back for a refund?


No, nothing else was offered, but I didn't ask so maybe they could have. I spoke with FK Germany as well though, and they too were not aware of the problem but are now looking into it. They were the ones that instructed me to just return them to ECS for the time being.


----------



## ivegotgti (Apr 20, 2011)

any update on this suspension kit? thanks..


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

ivegotgti said:


> any update on this suspension kit? thanks..


bump:thumbup:


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

you should check out the ST coilovers.... available from 1552, and others. Have them on my CC and the ride is good, they don't go low enough for me, but ride quality is good.

Made by KW for Suspension Techniques.. basically a KW variant 1


----------

